# cheap modem + router



## rahul7 (Jul 13, 2015)

hi i want to buy a cheap modem + router for airtel broadband that will have a range of 3 rooms.
which one's should i buy. 

is this TP Link one still good? are their good one's cheaper than this.

 TP-Link TD-W8961ND 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White) - Buy TP-Link TD-W8961ND 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in 

and apart from the USB port whats the difference between W8961 vs W8968.

Thanks


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2015)

Buy W8968.


----------



## rahul7 (Jul 25, 2015)

i ordered the W8968 and received it on the 20th however the signal strength was low as compared to my W8961. also ping to google.com times were higher around 80 ms and fluctuating as compared to 65ms on my W8961.
I read this modem has some antennae issues but even on LAN cable this one seemed slower. 

The major issue however was while opening many sites it shows server not found and i have to refresh 20-30 times and then it opens.

So finally decided to get replacement from amazon and received the new one today but again im having the same issues with this one as well.

btw the SNR margin is 23.5 and 30.6 and Attenuation is 13.5 and 9.6 - even on the previous one it was similar

Should i return this one as well or is this common on all W8968? overall i feel that W8961 is better if u don't want the extra features. I only decided for W8968 as the price difference wasn't much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

My w8968 is working fine. Seems like issue is coming from airtel's servers. They are notorious for script injection in webpages and all that to control network traffic.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2015)

also check mtu values as default value in modems/routers often doesn't work for many sites(just search here or google for mtu value).


----------



## rahul7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My w8968 is working fine. Seems like issue is coming from airtel's servers. They are notorious for script injection in webpages and all that to control network traffic.



but the same sites need no refreshing when i switch back to my previous modem on airtel connection

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> also check mtu values as default value in modems/routers often doesn't work for many sites(just search here or google for mtu value).



default was 1480...went as low as 1400 but again no luck...the default on my old modem is 1480 too and it works fine


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2015)

confirm issue is present even when using proxy sites.


----------



## rahul7 (Jul 31, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> confirm issue is present even when using proxy sites.



already returned it....never checked it with proxy sites


----------

